
All That Remains - acangiano
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/all-remains-dr-jessica-brandes/
======
Causality1
Damn. I think we all need reminders like this to savor our own personal status
quo, because it can be taken away from us without warning. Somebody has to be
the end of the bell surve and sooner or later it's going to be you.

